# Cumin chickpeas



## sarah (Oct 26, 2004)

this is my favourite appetizer,its easy,healthy and delicious.

Ingredients:
1-2 cups of boiled white chickpeas.
2-half a tsp of cumin seeds.
3-3 tbs of vegetable oil.
4-3/4 cup of diced onion.
5-salt and black pepper to taste.
6-some lemon juice and fresh corriander or parsley 4 garnish.

Instructions:
heat oil in a non-stick pan,when its hot enough,throw in the cumin seeds and fry until brownish and aromatic(2 minutes roughly).Next,put in the diced onion and fry just for a minute or so,they should still be crispy.put in the chickpeas along with salt and pepper and fry for about 3 minutes.Remove from stove and garnish with lemon juice and finely shopped corriander or parsley.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 27, 2004)

sarah, I love chickpeas and cumin and everything mentioned.  Sounds like a great snack!!!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi Sarah, the cumin flavored chickpeas are actually a street food/vendor food delicacy sold in India. 

Here are a few suggestion to jazz yours up if you are in the mood. 

Add some boil potatoes to the chickpeas.  Just boil a couple, cut them into small cubes and stir in with the chickpeas.  Adjust the cumin amount and corrainder amount appropriately. 

In addition to chopped corrainder also add some freshly chopped mint and one jalapeno pepper to the mix for some kick.  In addition add juice of a lime to the mix.  

Also add a tsp of ground corrainder seeds along with ground cumin seeds for more punch and flavor. 

You can also use some tamarind pulp/chutney (I normally buy tamarind pulp from an oriental store) and mix it with a small can of applesauce and lots of sugar to make a nice chutney.  You can stir a little bit of this to the chickpeas for a sweet, sour and extremely delicious salad like taste.


----------



## sarah (Oct 29, 2004)

yakuta thankyou so muchhhh,i appreciate it  ,u know its a street food where i come from originally as well,i guess we can share some great recipes in the future,considering we have an almost similar cuisine,right?


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi Sarah, my pleasure.  Where are you from.  I guess I need to be educated where else cumin flavored chickpeas are in vogue.  I know a lot of cuisines use chickpeas but in India given there are so many vegetarians it's prepared so many different ways.  Did you know there are white and black chickpeas (also called garbanzo beans)


----------



## sarah (Oct 30, 2004)

hey yakuta! yes i knew there r black and white chickpeas,i love kaley chano ki chaat actually  ,my mom used to make it,so yummy,i miss it.so i guess u know where i am from? u know our cuisine is very similar to the indian cuisine,there r some differences ofcourse,like yours is a bit more generous when it comes to using spices,and its hotter than ours,ours is a blend of indian,iranian,turkish etc  ,but u know what i love to eat typical indian food,like daals, veggie bhujyaas,palak paneer,u name it ,i love it  ,i hope to learn lots of great ideas from u!


----------

